# Backup OBS settings, scenes and profiles



## valermy (Jun 1, 2021)

hi guys and girls, ill have to format my pc but i dont want to do all my settings , scenes and profiles again... theres a way to backup all before i format my pc?

Thanks!


----------



## WBE (Jun 1, 2021)

Go to *File*, *Show Settings Folder* and *Show Profile Folder* and backup the contents. Please be aware that any images (including image masks for filters), media sources etc. are only referenced. They should be backed up separately.


----------



## Banyarola (Jun 1, 2021)

This is what I did when I moved to Windows 10...I think it would be the  same for your situation...





						Question / Help - Moving OBS from W7 to W10
					

I am using Windows 7 and would like to be able to move my profiles and program settings over to W10 from W7.. My scenes and sources I will re-build manually.  I would like to avoid going through the hassle of setting up my profiles again.. Is there profile or settings folder I can just move over...




					obsproject.com


----------



## guthrie (Oct 29, 2022)

Can I really just copy and then overwrite everything in the Settings folder? It has plugin_config, and other thigns that seem like they may be version specific.


----------

